

Why We Shut Down a Business That Was Making Money - dh
http://grasshoppergroup.com/the-spreadable-story-why-we-shut-down-a-business-that-was-making-money-getting-new-customers-every-day-part-i/

======
jasonkester
Answer: because they had another product that was making more money.

They never actually came out and said it in the article, but it sounds like
the thing that shut down was just squeaking by and distracting their core,
profitable, business.

So while plenty of us would be happy to be running this abandoned product on
our own as a sole developer/marketer, it wasn't a big enough thing to make a
dent in their already thriving company. So they dropped it.

~~~
bxr
>They never actually came out and said it in the article, but it sounds like
the thing that shut down was just squeaking by and distracting their core,
profitable, business.

I sure hope that is the case. The only other take-away I saw in that article
was that they're so incompetent at management that they couldn't even clean up
the organization of a profitable entity. That the management was just so bad
its a better decision to kill the product than let it bumble around until it
was no longer profitable.

~~~
siamakt
Knowing when to pull the plug on a product is a key part of growing a company
aimed at developing multiple products. We'll go through all the lessons
learned over the next few weeks and reasons why we shut it down - keep
checking back, lots of valuable info.

------
petervandijck
The article doesn't mention why they shut it down.

~~~
wccrawford
Judging by the excuses given in the post, I'm going to guess that 'stress' is
the answer. It sounds like a crazy place to work, even if it's making money.
It could very well be that everyone decided to quit, and so it just dissolved.

~~~
siamakt
Nope, no one quit - the core team is now on other products in the company.
Check back for parts 2 and beyond for updates, great lessons learned.

